# oil problem



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

My boss has a Toro, not sure of exact model. It's either a 7 or 8 HP Tec Snow King. It's an older model. The issue I have is that there seems to be oil leaking/spraying out of the breather. I know there are drain holes in the breather box, but could it also be something besides the plugged drain holes? If it may be a ring or valve issue, I would think it would smoke while running. It doesn't smoke at all. Just curious if I'm looking past something obvious. Thanks 
Randy


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Is the oil level correct or overfilled. Is there any gas in the oil which would have raised the oil level? That would indicate a problem with the float and needle in the carb allowing gas to flow through the jets, and into the intake, past the valve and into the crankcase. 

Just some stuff to eliminate...


----------



## rkchainsaw (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes the oil level is the first thing I checked. It is between the lines and there is no sign of gas leaking in the engine. I appreciate the response.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The breather assembly might be bad. Some have a check valve disc in them that could be cracked, or the packing material that catches the excess oil could be disintegrated and gone, it is like a course fibrous material like a course scotchbrite pad or almost like a steel wool material, and if that is gone, you will have oil spraying out the breather tube. A lot of times people just replace the breather assembly, lots of times it is part of the valve spring cover on the older flathead engines., or if an overhead valve engine, part of the valve cover assembly. They do go bad.


----------

